# Nvidia-Treiber von rpmfusion bei Fedora 26 installieren (verschlüsseltes Laufwerk)



## MetallJ (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

ich versuche seit einer Weile den Nvidia-Treiber für Fedora 26 zu installieren. Scheitere aber immer daran, dass ich nach der Installation nicht mal den Bildschirm für die Entschlüsselung meiner Laufwerke sehe, der kommt ja sonst auch vor allem anderen. Soll heißen strg+alt+F2 geht auch nicht.

Ich habe dazu folgende Anleitung verwendet: Howto/NVIDIA - RPM Fusion

Vielleicht habt ihr noch eine Idee? Ich bin inzwischen ziemlich ratlos, da ich in den Logs auch nichts relevantes gesehen habe. Ich bin allerdings auch neu bei Fedora.

Ich hoffe auf eure hilfreichen Antworten

MetallJ


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2018)

Wenn unter Linux keine Grafikleistung gebraucht wird und du eine iGPU hast, nimm diese. Nvidia ist ne Katastrophe.


----------



## MetallJ (6. Januar 2018)

Naja ich würde gerne CUDA nutzen. Da komme ich um den Treiber nicht rum. Mit dem nouveau-Treiber lief auch alles super. CUDA geht halt damit nicht. Bei ubuntu war es aber auch einfacher den nvidia-Treiber zum laufen zu bringen. Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2018)

Wenn du nicht auf Fedora angewiesen bist, wäre Ubuntu dann wohl die bessere Option.


----------



## MetallJ (6. Januar 2018)

Nee, bei Fedora sollte es erstmal bleiben. Wahrscheinlich ist das ganze recht trivial. Ich müsste wahrscheinlich nur irgendwie erreichen, dass mir der Entschlüsselungsbildschirm angezeigt wird. Könnte sogar sein, dass danach schon alles geht, da durch rpmfusion gut vorbereitet...

Achja Secureboot ist natürlich aus, daran sollte es auch nicht liegen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2018)

Oder für die Installation erst mal die Verschlüsselung deaktivieren.


----------



## MetallJ (6. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder für die Installation erst mal die Verschlüsselung deaktivieren.


Stimmt, daran hab ich tatsächlich noch gar nicht gedacht. Danke für die Idee!


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2018)

Klappt es jetzt?


----------



## MetallJ (8. Januar 2018)

Ich komme im Moment leider nicht dazu. Vielleicht am Freitag oder sonst erst in 2 Wochen, vermutlich. Sorry


----------



## MetallJ (13. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe das gerade mal mit einer frischen Installation durchgespielt.  (Allerdings Fedora 27). In der frischen Installation ging die Installation über rpmfusion mit dem nvidia-Treiber problemlos. CUDA läuft gerade noch aber ich hoffe das macht keine Probleme mehr. Also liegt es wirklich an der Verschlüsselung meiner Homepartition. Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn das auch mit encryption gehen würde. (Oder es war der Versionswechsel auf Fedora 27. Vielleicht upgrade ich mein fedora gleich nochmal)


----------



## MetallJ (13. Januar 2018)

Also der nvidia-Treiber geht auch nur eingeschränkt. Mit Kernel 4.13.9 geht's. Mit dem neueren 4.14.11 geht's dann leider nicht mehr. Dann habe ich versucht CUDA zum laufen zu bringen. Weder aus den Paketquellen noch von der nvidia Seite direkt hab ich hingekriegt. Ich hatte dann immerhin GUI bis zum Login vom gdm, aber danach ist das System komplett hängengeblieben. Mir fehlen echt Linuxkenntnisse um da jetzt weiterzumachen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2018)

Wird wohl wirklich einfach am Treiber liegen. 

Würde raten dann einfach Ubuntu zu installieren, du meintest da lief es besser. Die Oberfläche kann man sich schließlich bei Linux frei aussuchen.


----------



## MetallJ (14. Januar 2018)

Mit Ubuntu krieg ich aber leider keinen aktuellen Kernel. Den hätte ich schon gerne und eigentlich wollte ich mir Fedora/RHEL mal ansehen und war eben auch super zufrieden... Bis auf den nvidia-Treiber.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Januar 2018)

Bei Ubuntu kannst du genauso einen aktuellen Kernel installieren. Einfach nach ganz unten scrollen. Ich würde zum LTS 4.14.14 raten.

Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline


----------

